# Help, I think my caribe is dying



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi, I ordered some Caribe off Pedro yesterday (great guy, great service, would buy from again). But one of the five caribe looks sick (the rest are in great shape) He has sunken eyes, I've never seen this before. Is he a goner? Or how do I heal him? I just got him an hour ago from UPS or whatever. Thanks. He's about 2.5" as you can see in my sig.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dunno what you mean, seperate him for the time being.... we need pics to be sure


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

This is "Timmy"'s piranha picture. If he wants me to stop using it, please reply.

Anyway, this is the basic problem, I think it has ammonia burn and sunken in eyes. How is this curable


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

from that picture i would say *first read this*

then do round 10 to 15% water changes every other day and add salt accordingly

to stay on top of the problem, then when hes lookin better keep on the water changes

to dilute the salt till its gone, then keep up on the water conditions

get your self a good test kit and test it every water change


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does the fish look emaciated?

I wouldn't worry about the ammonia burn just yet. If you keep him in good water and salt, it should heal in time. Just keep an eye out for infection.

If the fish is emaciated, you might need to separate him and nurse him back to health (depends on the competition in your tank). Do NOT try to overfeed him to get its weight back. Just feed more frequently in smaller portions. That way, it's less stressful on their digestive system and also on water quality.


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

got carbe in from pedro about 2 weeks ago. all 6 died within one week. looked exactly like that. figured out after they died that they had ick. must have had a bad case of it in the store. good luck. hope your situation turns out better than mine. derek


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

DonH said:


> Does the fish look emaciated?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the ammonia burn just yet. If you keep him in good water and salt, it should heal in time. Just keep an eye out for infection.
> 
> If the fish is emaciated, you might need to separate him and nurse him back to health (depends on the competition in your tank). Do NOT try to overfeed him to get its weight back. Just feed more frequently in smaller portions. That way, it's less stressful on their digestive system and also on water quality.


 Thank you mr freez DonH and the rest. I was trying to feed so he could gain weight back. I'll try the things you all listed. I love you piranha experts!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

UGH, I just went to watch tv and I saw them devouring him! He's "half his former self" right now :laugh: Damnit, this thing cost me 20 bucks!







 

edit: hes still moving hows that possible? wtf only half of him remains. i wonder if it feels pain


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

why dont you call up pedro and get a new fish


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Yea I tried that, but he told me to wait till monday hes closed on the weekend i guess


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pedro will make it right...

piranha have a 6th sense to pick out the weak and dieing fish... in the wild they always look for the slowest, weakest fish to eat... same in the aquarium even if its their brother, father whatever


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

that p looks terrible but you have gotten some good advice i hope he recovers.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

juiced said:


> that p looks terrible but you have gotten some good advice i hope he recovers.


 "UGH, I just went to watch tv and I saw them devouring him! He's "half his former self" right now :laugh: Damnit, this thing cost me 20 bucks!  

edit: hes still moving hows that possible? wtf only half of him remains. i wonder if it feels pain"

UH....I don't think he will.


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

put him out of his misery


----------

